# Any one have any experience of Sims Clinic in Dublin?



## Need of a friend! (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi everyone


I am new to posting on this and was hoping that some of you would eb willing to share your experiences.


I have been ttc for over 3 years now - unexplained infertility.  Have recently had failed IVF attempt at Regional fertility centre, belfast and I am now looking at clinics to go to for my 2nd attempt and am not keen on going back to RFC.


I am torn between Origins in Belfast and the Sims clinic in Dublin - there is a big difference in cost but also a big difference in success rates.


Anyone have any experience of either clinic that the would be happy to share?    for a baby!


Thanks


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi!

I moved your post so you are more likely to get replies in here x Good luck with your next treatment x


----------



## sycamor (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi,


I attended sims clinic from sept 2009 to dec 2010. I needed donor eggs due to a premature menopause so origin or rfc were not an option for us therefore I can't make any comparisons.


I found the clinic very thorough and professional. It was always very busy which I took as a good sign and I found the doctors , nurses and egg coordinator always had enough time. I had every test under the sun carried out (which of course was expensive) and I thought the clinic very progressive. I was under dr Walsh who I liked but also came across dr Omar and the female Indian doctor ( sorry can't remember her name) and they were both lovely.


We had 2 cycles, first was a bfn, the second a bfp which ended in missed mc at 7 weeks. Essentially we moved on to the Czech republic for financial reasons but I don't regret our time with sims. The only other factor was in part due to the rigorous testing and in part them being so busy it did take a long time to complete 2cycles. Perhaps I'm just impatient tho. I haven't been in their new premises as the moved shortly after we left.


Good luck with your decision, please pm me if you need any more answers.


----------



## Boggler (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi

I am currently with the Sims clinic. Everything seems to be quick moving for us. Our first appointment was in May and we have had 1 iui and 1 ivf and I am currently DR for my first FET.  The consultant I have been dealing with is very arrogant with no sugar coating which I like. It is expensive and treatments tests are advised without consideration of cost i.e we are told we were going to blast without being asked did we want to ! (we would have anyway but not the point). I chose SIMS originally because they are quite aggressive in their treatments and are not afraid to try new things. For instance I knew straight away I wasn't pregnant after initial transfer because of the type cramping i was getting. So for the FET I am having IV atosiban which is generally used to stop premature labor and is now been used experimentally for IVF.  So depending on what you are after it maybe the place for you.

regards
Boggler


----------



## Need of a friend! (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi everyone


Thanks for your posts - this is really helpful.


Had my initial consultation with SIMS - suggest that there is an implantation error.


Had AMH and Immune bloods done and booked in fro SIS on 14th November.


Suggested best route is ICSI as egg quality issues.


Very progressive but also very expensive!!  Torn between SIMS and Origin in Belfast - SIMS seesm much better but about £3,000 more when you take account of tests and drugs.


Irish patients are able to claim 20% back as a tax refund - that would help!


Hope to start again in Dec/Jan so fingers crossed.


Baby dust to all.


----------



## mccrea74 (Apr 18, 2011)

Your AMH and immune tests will tell a about your condition. Origin and RFC would not have a clue about immune issues and their treatment. You made a wise choice


----------



## Boggler (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi

Just a quick note - I did notice a sign in SIMS last time I was there noting that that 20% refund was at a big risk in been cut next budget. Not a good development!!  Hoping it won't matter for me and this Fet works!!

Hope it works out for you whatever clinic you decide.!! 

Boggler


----------



## Need of a friend! (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks again for comments - think I have made right choice.


Boggler - how have you found SIMS in comparison to other clinics?


Found out today I cant claim back the 20% as you do have to be ROI resident and paying taxes there.


----------



## GM99 (Sep 23, 2010)

Im  on my 2ww after having e/t last Fri... been with them for the last year, this is our first IVF... Ive had no problems with them, only for the cost, they are expensive, but i did find that on some occassions i felt it was about the money, not directly with the consultants but with the 'office' girls.....im sure tho that this is the case in a lot of places. 
There are other ways around getting the bloods done: ie. your own GP using Claymon |Laboratories directly - i saved a fortune doing it this way.


----------

